# First Crappy bite



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Cought a few nice Fish deeep yesterday & look at the scar on this pigs back


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

Dinner!!! nice fish!


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

At 13" she had a 4" Crappie in her gut & the "chomp" on her back was healed over


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very nice fish!!! That one looks like a bird may have tried to get it.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Cool, what lake where you at?

Rob


----------

